# Right bicep bigger than left?



## blackcr125 (Apr 14, 2004)

I've just started working out my arms.  I do curls on my right and left arm.  25 lbs on the right and 15 on the left.  I can't even do one curl with 25 on my left.  Should I stop working on my right and wait till my left arm is to the same strength or what?


----------



## blackcr125 (Apr 14, 2004)

Also my right bicep is 11 1/2'' and my left is 10''.


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 14, 2004)

My left is about 1/4 in bigger than my right.

You can try just throwing in a curl here and there in your workouts on your other bodypart days to make it catch up.  Might work.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by blackcr125 *_
> I've just started working out my arms.  I do curls on my right and left arm.  25 lbs on the right and 15 on the left.  I can't even do one curl with 25 on my left.  Should I stop working on my right and wait till my left arm is to the same strength or what?



Why would you do this!!!  This is why they are different sizes...  Use a barbell from now on.


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 14, 2004)

Try and use some BB lifts for your bi's.  If you are going to use DB's stay with 15lbs for both arms and start with your weak arm.  If you are doing lets say sets of 8....once you complete the 8 on each arm do an extra rep with the lagging arm.  Just to try and even them out...eventually they will catch up to one another.  Mine use to be an inch apart (left=14 right=13)  then little by little my right caught up and now I have gotten em both to a lil over 15in.


----------



## arbntmare (Apr 14, 2004)

hrm mine are apart too.. the most probably cause is the fact that i use dumbbells for hammer curls (but they are both the same weight)...


----------



## PreMier (Apr 14, 2004)

Its natural to be not perfectly symmetrical.  I am about 1/8-1/4 inch off on arms.


----------



## blackcr125 (Apr 14, 2004)

Its not a matter of be symmetrical at all,  when I flex my right arm... its pretty cut for my size... but my left arm is just like pretty much nothing.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 14, 2004)

Symmetry: 1 : balanced proportions
Obviously they are NOT symmetrical.  Hence the above post.  Most people are not symmetrical.  But an inch off is quite a bit, and you doing 25Lb DB curls on the big arm, and 15Lb DB on the small arm isnt going to help.  Use the same weight like Deadbolt stated, or use a barbell.  The lagging arm will catch up eventually.


----------



## blackcr125 (Apr 14, 2004)

I'll start using a barbell, but for my left arm I've tried to use 25 lbs. But I can't even make one complete curl with it... its pathetic.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 14, 2004)

Dont get down on yourself, just dont give one more attention than the other.  They will even out


----------



## Mudge (Apr 14, 2004)

Dont use seperate weighted dumbells, I'm confused as to why you would have done this... I've read that drastic symetry problems can sometimes be a sign of scoliosis. A difference of some degree though is very natural, mine are about 1/4" apart.


----------



## Michael D (Apr 14, 2004)

As was said before, use a weight that you can do on your weak arm.  Do no more with the strong arm.  Match it and it will eventually be strong as the other one.

This reminds me of "Scary Movie" where that cook was saying "my little hand"lol


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 15, 2004)

I think will all had a fairly large difference between biceps when we started training.  Like the others said, stick with a barbell and train diligently.  They will even up within about a 1/4".  It will take awhile, but don't worry about it.

What's odd with me is the fact I'm right handed, yet my left bicep flexed is 1/4" bigger then my right.  Plus the right is slightly stronger. For some reason, my left arm has a peak, the right does not....


----------



## BigBallaGA (Apr 15, 2004)

i would stop, otherwise you will look like Chris Dimm...

symmetry is everything !


----------



## BabsieGirl (Apr 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by blackcr125 *_
> I've just started working out my arms.  I do curls on my right and left arm.  25 lbs on the right and 15 on the left.  I can't even do one curl with 25 on my left.  Should I stop working on my right and wait till my left arm is to the same strength or what?




There's a product called:  Sytenhance!  Try it out.  I think *Par Deus* or *XtremeFormula* the one you need to contact......Not sure, it's been while since anyone has posted feedback.....From what I do remember, it has worked for people (who took it) on this board.

I think the users on the board were (there could be more..sorry if I missed someones name:
Prince
SZ03
TFletch (here is his journal) http://natsci.eckerd.edu/~fletchtr/sytenhance/sytenhance_fletch.htm
Below is a link in which Sytenhance has been discussed and the users shared their thoughts, so on and so forth....
Click here:http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/s...howresults&searchid=204186&sortby=&sortorder=


You can purchase Syntenhance here: http://www.xtremeformulations.com/


Good luck in your search
Babs


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JerseyDevil *_
> What's odd with me is the fact I'm right handed, yet my left bicep flexed is 1/4" bigger then my right.  Plus the right is slightly stronger. For some reason, my left arm has a peak, the right does not....



Mine are exactly the same with the differences and in the same arms heh....kinda freaky.


----------



## Michael D (Apr 15, 2004)

Mine are the opposite.  I am righthanded.  My left bicep is stronger yet is 1/4" smaller than my right.


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 15, 2004)

I say use more barbell lifts.  When you do use dumbells, start with the weaker arm and only match what you do with the weaker arm with your stronger arm.


----------



## Mudge (Apr 15, 2004)

My arms were always pretty close together, however even my bicep shape is different in both arms, as were Arnolds. This too can play a role in size, although it would likely be a small difference.

I'm right handed and larger on the right size, however my left arm is more powerfull for tricep movements. One other thing is to watch your form, sometimes its easy to get sloppy with the weak arm to make up for it, but never make your problem worse by using different weights IMO.


----------



## BigBallaGA (Apr 15, 2004)

take turns

left then right, repeat !


----------



## Var (Apr 15, 2004)

*Re: Re: Right bicep bigger than left?*



> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> There's a product called:  Sytenhance!  Try it out.  I think *Par Deus* or *XtremeFormula* the one you need to contact......Not sure, it's been while since anyone has posted feedback.....From what I do remember, it has worked for people (who took it) on this board.
> 
> I think the users on the board were (there could be more..sorry if I missed someones name:
> ...



I dont think we really want to get a newbie on PH's.


----------



## blackcr125 (Apr 15, 2004)

a 16 yearold newbie at that.


----------



## Var (Apr 15, 2004)

Nice!


----------



## Vieope (Apr 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by blackcr125 *_
> or what?



_Amputate your left arm. _


----------



## Var (Apr 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Vieope *_
> _Amputate your left arm. _


 

Blackcr125, just do what someone here recommended and use two dumbells which are the same weight.  Choose a weight you can lift with your weak arm until you're able to increase.  It'll catch up.  Use both dumbells and barbells for variety.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by DeadBolt *_
> Mine are exactly the same with the differences and in the same arms heh....kinda freaky.


Must be a Jersey thing....


----------



## Mudge (Apr 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by blackcr125 *_
> a 16 yearold newbie at that.



And a fast metabolism I assume. My brother had 10 inch arms when he was 9, and he is only 5'6" today at 19 years old. Dont forget to watch your protein intake.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Vieope *_
> _Amputate your left arm. _


   You have issues Vieope, serious issues.


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JerseyDevil *_
> Must be a Jersey thing....



Gotta be the water


----------

